# Impossible de me connecter à ma Time Capsule



## Amophis (12 Mai 2017)

Bonjour,


Je viens de changer mon MBA par un MBP Touch Bar et depuis, je n'arrive plus à me connecter à ma Time Capsule.

J'y accède sans soucis avec mon iMac, j'accède à internet sur le MBP via la TC qui est connectée à la box, je vois la TC sur le MBP, mais impossible d'accéder aux données sur le HDD de la TC. On me demande de vérifier l'adresse IP (mais si l'IP n'était pas bonne je n'aurai pas internet ni la TC dans le Finder)

Le réseau Wifi est géré par ma TC.


Je loupe quoi? Merciiiii


----------



## usurp (16 Mai 2017)

Amophis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Je viens de changer mon MBA par un MBP Touch Bar et depuis, je n'arrive plus à me connecter à ma Time Capsule.
> ...



Bonjour,

Pour vérifier/configurer l'adresse de ta Time Capsule tu peux utiliser "utilitaire airport" qui se trouve dans application/utilitaire

Puis, depuis le menu du Finder : Aller--> se connecter au serveur--> renseigner l'IP de la TC--> se connecter--> rentrer Login et Mot de passe.

-usurp-


----------



## timoni (22 Mai 2017)

Bonjour, 

Tu as deja regarde ce lien https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201510 ? 
Regarde aussi https://forums.macg.co/threads/connexion-time-capsule-impossible-depuis-maj-mountain-lion.1198672/


----------

